# But at the last the might of Valinor came up out of the West



## Rivendell_librarian (Nov 8, 2018)

...
_and the challenge of the trumpets of Eönwë filled the sky; and Beleriand was ablaze with the glory of their arms, for the host of the Valar were arrayed in forms young and fair and terrible, and the mountains rang beneath their feet.

The meeting of the hosts of the West and of the North is named the Great Battle, and the War of Wrath. There was marshalled the whole power of the Throne of Morgoth, and it had become great beyond count, so that Anfauglith could not contain it; and all the North was aflame with war.

But it availed him not. 
_
So the question is why did the Valar ride to the rescue of Middle Earth at this time and not earlier or later or ever at all? Was it the coming to Valinor of Earendil and Elwing and the rescued Silmaril?

I've just read up to the end of the First Age (have not read Akhallabeth yet) having previously given up on The Silmarillion many years ago. This time I've been blown away by how good the writing is. Once I accepted this is a different type of book from Hobbit & LOTR, I've really enjoyed this reading experience - plus it helps to explain aspects of the Hobbit & LOTR e.g. the enmity/suspicion between elves, dwarves and men.

68 views so far but no answer. Does that mean there is no real answer about when the Valar came to ME to fight Morgoth in the Great Battle?


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 11, 2018)

There is an answer which boils down to the Valar waiting for the right time to do so without completely destroying Middle-earth in the battle. I will have to look-up the necessary quotes and will post in a few hours from this post.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 12, 2018)

Or,or, RL could just look them up in the, um, Rivendell Library -- I'm sure they're in there somewhere!


----------



## Miguel (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm not entirely sure about something here, Who was he referring to here?:



> _For so great was (the fury of those adversaries) that the northern regions of the western world were rent asunder, and the sea roared in through many chasms, and there was confusion and great noise; and rivers perished or found new paths, and the valleys were upheaved and the hills trod down; and Sirion was no more_.



Host of Valinor, host of Angband or all of them?.

Regarding the OP question, i think it took so long because in the same way Moringotho created distrust among the peoples of Middle-Earth, he also did between the people and the Valar. 


Also, i just remembered something, a quick note:

Mandos, Castilian, noun: command, rule, direction, exigency lol.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Nov 12, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Or,or, RL could just look them up in the, um, Rivendell Library -- I'm sure they're in there somewhere!



The problem with that is that there are some well known characters in Middle Earth who borrow books from the Rivendell library but are not too good at returning them on time - can you guess who!

Hi Miguel,

Thanks for your answer - I think your point is well made.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 12, 2018)

I admit nothing!


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 14, 2018)

I am sorry that I have not posted sooner but life gets in the way 

As to the question of why the Valar waited so long before coming to the rescue of Middle-earth, it was to avoid Melkor at the height of his power, being goaded into a position where he would destroy M-e rather than give it up to other and also to allow him to weaken himself to a point that he would not be able to do so.



> From HoME: 10: Morgoth's Ring
> Notes on motives in the Silmarillion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jordan Thomas (Nov 24, 2018)

Gothmog said:


> I am sorry that I have not posted sooner but life gets in the way
> 
> As to the question of why the Valar waited so long before coming to the rescue of Middle-earth, it was to avoid Melkor at the height of his power, being goaded into a position where he would destroy M-e rather than give it up to other and also to allow him to weaken himself to a point that he would not be able to do so.


I’m 16


----------

